# Eating Poop



## Bella

I wasn't sure whether to put this in health or behavior... chose here, obviously.

I was watching some of my feeder mice today and noticed one of the pregnant mice looking at her own behind. I've seen them doing that when going into labor before, so I thought perhaps thats what was going on... though she doesn't look far enough along, so I was a bit concerned. But then she turned and grabbed a fresh poop, picked it up, and started eating it!

What does this mean? Is she bored? Is she lacking something? All of my mice get a pre-mixed feed (that I've always fed and never had problems with) plus high protein dog food, and oatmeal, all mixed together.

Help!


----------



## Roland

Bella said:


> I wasn't sure whether to put this in health or behavior... chose here, obviously.
> 
> I was watching some of my feeder mice today and noticed one of the pregnant mice looking at her own behind. I've seen them doing that when going into labor before, so I thought perhaps thats what was going on... though she doesn't look far enough along, so I was a bit concerned. But then she turned and grabbed a fresh poop, picked it up, and started eating it!
> 
> What does this mean? Is she bored? Is she lacking something? All of my mice get a pre-mixed feed (that I've always fed and never had problems with) plus high protein dog food, and oatmeal, all mixed together.
> 
> Help!


Don't worry, this is quite normal behaviour of many rodent species. The faeces contains bacteria which produce vitamins (eg B12). The mice use this source for essential vitamins, which can not be synthesized by their own body. The same is true for humans ;-) We cannot synthesize vitamin B12 too, but we prefere another source, red meat...

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Bella

Thanks Roland.  I was worried that it meant they were lacking something that I should be providing them myself. You told me exactly what I wanted to know!


----------

